# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Verwarrend: doorbraakbloeding, daarna niet meer ongesteld

## bloem74

Ik gebruikte jarenlang een zware pil, ben daarna ong. 2 jaar gestopt en sinds 1,5 jaar weer aan de pil ivm relatie. Deze pil is veel lichter. Ik heb sinds pilgebruik het idee dat ik gewoon mijn eisprong voel. Heb apotheek en huisarts hierover verteld maar zij zeggen dat het niet kan ivm remming van de pil. Ik heb sinds een jaar ontregelde menstruatie; d.w.z soms een lichte doorbraakbloeding, bruine afscheiding en de laatste keer, vorige maand een echte menstruatie zo leek het. Ik had begin deze maand ongesteld moeten worden maar ben ruim 2 weken 'over tijd.' Of wordt die doorbraakbloeding gezien als menstruatie bloeding?

Ik moet nu van huisarts wachten met pil inname totdat ik weer normaal ongesteld ben geworden en een test doen om zwangerschap uit te sluiten. ook krijg ik nu een andere pil. kun je ondanks lichte pilgebruik zwanger raken en hoe groot is die kans dan? herkent iemand deze problemen met menstruatie en pilgebruik?

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Bloem,

De pil zou er normaal gesproken voor moeten zorgen dat de zwangerschap voorkomen wordt. Maar er zijn mensen die ondanks de pil toch zwanger worden, het is dus zeker aan te raden een test te doen net zoals je huisarts al zei.

Misschien heeft je lichaam wat tijd nodig om weer opnieuw te wennen aan de pil, ook omdat deze veel lichter is. Als je deze problemen blijft ondervinden is het misschien een idee om opnieuw naar de huisarts te gaan en weer aan de zware pil te beginnen (tenzij je daar natuurlijk door een medische reden mee gestopt bent waardoor je deze nu niet meer kan gebruiken)

Verder kun je nu idd alleen maar doen wat je huisarts al gezegd heeft, en maar hopen dat je niet door de pil zwanger geraakt bent. (die doorbraakbloedingen geven vaak wel een teken van geen zwangerschap, maar sommige vrouwen hebben ondanks hun zwangerschap alsnog last van bloedingen)

Succes! 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## sietske763

hallo bloem,
ik heb vroeger ook een lichte pil gehad, had veel doorbraakbloedingen, iedere maand 2 weken "ongesteld".
ook bij de 3 fasenpil had ik er last van.
een zwaardere pil was toen de optie, maar dat wilde ik niet.
ben dus gestopt met de pil door de doorbraakbloedingen.
groeten,
sietske

----------


## bloem74

@sietske en @sylvia: dank voor je reactie. ik vind het knap naar om geen vertrouwen te hebben in je pilgebruik. toen ik de zware pil gebruikte had ik nergens last van maar kreeg wel tot 3x toe knobbels in mijn borst die verwijderd moesten worden. ze zeiden dat het misschien te maken had met pilgebruik, dus ik wilde stoppen. tijdens het stoppen was alles normaal (behalve enorme buikkrampen elke maand, maar slikte daar medicijnen voor.) ook toen ik weer begon met de (lichtere) pil waren er geen gekke dingen. na een jaar opeens wel. 

mijn vraag is of jullie ook na je ongesteldheid, twee weken later, last kreeg van vage buikpijn links of rechts zoals een eisprong voelt? kan een lichte pil dat veroorzaken?

----------


## sietske763

ha bloem,
ik kan mijn eisprong voelen, even een half uur pijn re of links,
precies 2 weken daarna word ik ongesteld.
is nu wel handig omdat mn cyclus niet meer regelmatig is, dus kan ik door de eisprong weten wanneer de bloeding komt.
toen ik aan DE PIL was voelde ik geen eisprong.
liefs en sterkte

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bloem,

Ik voel bij mezelf ook geen eisprong, heb soms wel eens lichte buikbijn links of rechts zoals jij dat beschrijft ja, maar ben er nog niet echt uit of dat bij de eisprong hoort. Ik slik zelf de microgynon 30, dus ook een lichte pil, maar deze slik ik vaak door (ik wordt heel erg ziek van mn menstruatie, dus wordt maar 2 à 3x per jaar ongesteld). Door het doorslikken heb ik ook zelf niet in de gaten wanneer ik mijn eisprong heb.

@ Sietske,

Dat is best handig je eisprong voelen, helemaal voor de mensen die zwanger proberen te worden, maar voor jou idd ook, zo kun je weten wanneer je ongesteld wordt, makkelijk!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Bloem,

Neem jij buiten de pil nog andere medicatie?

----------


## bloem74

@dotito: ik gebruik alleen een voorgeschreven neusspray.

----------

